# Cauldron creep head turner



## Dogbite (May 30, 2012)

I had a couple members ask how I got my creep to move it's head to the side along with it moving up and down. So I took it apart and shot a video to explain. The first is it completed, the 2nd is it uncovered.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE0HhbZddrs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifSbTxsIb9w


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for posting this, Dogbite!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! I could never duplicate what you did, but that was some creative engineering. Two BIG thumbs up!!!


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Fantastic work. Who on Earth gave you a thumbs down on your tutorial???


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

SaltwaterServr said:


> Fantastic work. Who on Earth gave you a thumbs down on your tutorial???


Had to be a mis-click. 

Nice work dogbite. All of these nice how-to's keep coming along and keep wrecking my plans cause I want to build them all.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Very clever way to get the movement--love it!


----------



## jmowbray (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks to these videos guess what I'm making in time for this season.......? Can you tell me what type of fabric you used? I really like the weathered and tattered look.


----------



## Dogbite (May 30, 2012)

Yes I can, first a used a gray shirt (thrift store) collar up and button a top button or two, this hides the motor and such. Next I bought 2yds of gray fleece from Hancock Fabric, draped it over the creep leaving about 1&1/2 ft in front of the head. Cut a slit to go around the neck and taper the back to a point but make sure it hits the ground a little. Then let your scissors go to town. Oh and I threw on some of that black halloween netting material but might change it to gray.


----------



## jmowbray (Oct 2, 2011)

How many motors are running that? Only two? Also is it possible you can get some detailed pictures from a couple angles. I would like to try to recreate your monster!!!!! Hopefully I can finish in time. I'm going to start on the cauldron next week. I'm also interested to where you got the skull and arm segments.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent prop. Will do some research on this one.
Thanks!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

This is such a cool prop,I just had to make one.Thanks for the tut,your right the head turning is the tricky part.I tried to upload a video but it was too much trouble so hear are a few shots of "Eyegore". Notice one eye is bigger than the other,hence the name.


----------



## jmowbray (Oct 2, 2011)

Any shots of the inside of eyegore? On the motors and structure.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

He's pretty much like the video that Dogbite posted,but here are some.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Dogbite very excellent tut. Thank you so very much for sharing this!!! I have yet to make one of these guys but love to someday try one someday. Maybe some year my list will dwindle down to were I might be able think about making one.  

Mickell your turned out great as well.


----------



## Dogbite (May 30, 2012)

Jmowbray here are a couple of photos for you & yes just two motors, a small 5rpm in the body and a wiper motor in the cauldron. The skull is a cheep styrofoam one, I used it to keep the weight down and the arms are off of a Walgreens skeleton. Mickkell, Eyegory is way cool looking, Great job!


----------



## jmowbray (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's mine. Only been working on it a week and everything is almost finished. 



I have to install the head motor and back supports and shaping. Also I forgot to add the quick connect harness to my monsterguts order so I'm waiting on that to install the motor. The cauldron LEDs are on there way, as is the skull. I'm not sure if I want legs or not. I'm thinking not and I'll just use the black sheet and cloth to hide it. The cloth should also be here by next weekend as the ebay auction ends in 2 hours. for three bags of it.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

I tried to get mine to work using Mr. Jingles/KammosLair/DevilsWorkshop layouts for the motors. Won't work. The motor has to be mounted above and almost inline with the rear neck piece for it to not bind the turning shaft. 

If y'all could produce measurements for the rear neck pipe and such that would help a lot of folks out. I'm going to try it again this week after I've seen what I did wrong. 

I did see a guy use two strings to get the head to turn, but its more jerky. This dual shaft method is superior.


----------

